# fluorescent ballast- bad smell



## JoJoBeans (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a weird question.  About a month ago I noticed a strange smell in one of my rooms.  I finally narrowed it down to the fluorescent light on a ceiling fan.  It smells like tempera paint (the kind used in elementary).  I replaced the circline bulb and the smell came back.  Could the smell be coming from the ballast?  If the light is off and the fan is on there is no smell; so I know it's coming from the light.  Also, if it is the ballast are there any health hazards from exposure to the smell?  My son's desk is right under the fan.

Thanks for any insight!

Joanna


----------



## kok328 (Feb 17, 2009)

Some ballasts run extremely hot.  It could be the ballast or something being cooked by the ballast.  Remove the ballast and see if the back side is toasting something.  Ballasts have been PCB free for some time now so other than an annoying odor, it doesn't pose a health risk.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like the ballast is overheating. Unless you have the wrong bulb in the fixture the ballast needs to be changed.


----------



## triple D (Feb 20, 2009)

Remove the c.f.l. light bulbs from the ceiling fan. Use standard ceiling fan bulbs, at 40 or 60 watts. Your fan might have a dimmer built in to controller, or something else is causing it to freak. None the less the smell is bad for everyone, just change to standard bulb. Good luck...


----------

